# Removing Stickers from Base of New Board



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Base cleaner worked great for me, just let it sit for a minute then it wiped right off.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't say that I have. At least you didn't do this...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, technically first time out on the board it's gonna be gone by day's end, so don't worry so much about it. But if you're really anal about it, get a blow dryer, heat it up, then scrap it up should help assist removing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

how about some goo gone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

"My brother sanded the bottom of his snowboard and then had my dad painted a dragon on it. Now the snowboard wont go fast down the hill. what can i do to fix it?" <------- PRICELESS!!!! haha

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Can't say that I have. At least you didn't do this...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Can't say that I have. At least you didn't do this...


LOL.. OMG.. He can join the failboat


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Did they not paint on the wings?


----------

